# Tap to shoot - TW camera



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

I wanted to know if there is a setting on the TW camera where i can simple tap the screen and it will take a picture similar to the one that in on the market app Camera360?

I have tried looking but maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't believe there is such an option. I prefer tap to focus personally, without it 90% of my pictures come out garbage.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Don't believe there is such an option. I prefer tap to focus personally, without it 90% of my pictures come out garbage.


I agree. However when you use camera360 it's does both, when you tap is will focus and then shoot all at the same time. It's such a nice feature. I wish the TW camera had it so i didn't have to have two camera apps.


----------

